# Orient 300m Saturation Diver



## Deyn Man

been wanting to get a JDM watch and i couldn't decide if i should go for the Sumo, Orient 300m, or Marinemaster 300m. I was able to fiddle with an Orange Sumo and the Marinemaster from a fellow enthusiast, but no Orient 300. though the marinemaster was definitely nice, the price was a bit of a draw back (my wife just gave birth to a bouncing baby boy! :-!)... figured the marinemaster can wait. ;-) toss up then between the sumo and orient 300m.

i haven't seen the orient 300m in the metal. but based on the reviews, it was actually being compared to the the marinemaster rather than the sumo (perhaps because of the depth rating). and i also read up on Yeoman's review (old orient 300m versus the Sumo):
Orient 300m CFD0C001B and Seiko 200m SBDC001 « Yeoman's Watch Review

someone reported on the local watch forum that there was an Orient 300 for sale at the local watch store. they had 1pc only and was quickly snatched up. After a few queries, they said they could get the watch but didn't know how long it might take (a couple of months up to 6mos). so this seemed like a long shot too. there were also a few Sumos being flipped in the market place of the local forum but was always too late on the deal. :-( guess they were not meant for me! :-d

last week though, i got an SMS from the saleslady and said that they will be getting a bunch of Orient Stars. googled the reference numbers and they looked great. i was already inquiring about the price of the GMT and figured, i may have to get this instead. after a few more SMS exchanges, i asked about the Orient 300m. they did say that they will be having one in a couple of days!o| good thing i asked! |>and the reason why they didn't inform me was because the reference # i gave them was for the old one (non-hacking model, cannot be hand wound)o| hehehehe! :-!

the rest is history i guess!:-d

so a quick mini review of the watch...

reference: EL02001B (formerly CFD0C001B)
movement: New Orient caliber 40N5A - hours, minutes, seconds, quickset date, hack, hand-wind
power reserve: 40hrs w/ indicator
crystal: sapphire w/ AR
crown: signed, screw down
clasp: signed fold over buckle with safety, w/ easy extension 
bracelet: stainless steel 22mm tapering to 20mm
bezel: 120 clicks
diameter: 45.4mm
thickness: 16.6m
depth rating: 300m

the orient 300m seems to be the same as the Orient XL in terms of diameter. 

















but in terms of thickness, it easily dwarfs the XL -- seems the entire case of the orient 300m is as tall as the entire XL including bezel and crystal! i was able to get a 2nd hand Watchadoo bracelet and had it adjusted to fit the XL. when i tried it on the 300m, it was somehow a bit tight. initially i thought, lengthwise, the 300m may be shorter? but after wearing it, i noticed the 300 sits higher up on the wrist...

















i did notice too that the case extends more at the lugs leaving very little space between the end of the case and the spring bars. benefit of which is that when on rubber, there is no gap between the strap and the case. i think this is more common in Seikos like the Stargate and even the Sumo. here's a pic, again beside the Hogrider. and it does sport fat spring bars.









bracelet, though sporting the dive extension ala-seiko prospex, seems ok (but no where close to the marinemaster 300's clasp). it "rattled" when i was driving. do not have a Sumo so can't compare it either (the one i previously handled was on rubber strap).

































the guy from the AD, wound the watch for me and i wasn't able to try winding it. i did see though that with a few turns, the power reserve indicator went up. from the little winding i did, it seems buttery smooth (though there is something that prevents it from being over wound, i somehow feel i shouldn't wind it when fully charged! hehehe!o|:-d) i can't say if it is as good as the sumo or the marinemaster 300m..

the crown does have an engraving of sorts... though i think the ones on the mid-high end seikos are better...









some comparison pics with other japanese watches -- 007, seiko5 military, and the mako XL:

















lume shot:

















wrist shot:









i have an Isofrane look alike strap (from Yobokies). didn't put in the bars anymore since they only accept thin bars. here's how it'd look on Franes... :rock: 

















and on Watchadoo / Anvil....

































ps. orient sales guy was in a hurry and got the box (with the extra rubber strap, changing tool, manuals and certificates o| but i just had to get this bad boy still! hehehe! :-d

thanks for looking! ;-)


----------



## Sodiac

Nice one, good pics, I've been thinking about one of these lately, they look good to me!


----------



## kew

You can't go wrong with an Orient 300m. Great pics too. Thanks for taking the time to provide your thoughts in your review!


----------



## Krosya

So, based on everything I see - this watch is basically same thing as Orient M-Force Air Diver, just with minor changes to hands, basel and bracelet, plus 300m instead of 200m, but for a lot more money. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Will_f

Krosya said:


> So, based on everything I see - this watch is basically same thing as Orient M-Force Air Diver, just with minor changes to hands, basel and bracelet, plus 300m instead of 200m, but for a lot more money. Or am I missing something?


Well, it's thicker, of course, and the bezel is probably nicer. It's easier to put a aftermarket bracelet on, the bracelet it comes with is nicer, and it comes with a rubber one too. For a pro diver or someone who wants a high end tool watch, I'd say it's worth the extra cash. For me, I'd rather have the lower profile air diver, but frankly, for all the diving I do, every single one of my watches is good enough. Let's be honest: any watch more expensive than a G-shock is a vanity purchase, Air diver included.


----------



## jlconferido

Congratulations again on your OSD Dean!


----------



## Deyn Man

Krosya said:


> So, based on everything I see - this watch is basically same thing as Orient M-Force Air Diver, just with minor changes to hands, basel and bracelet, plus 300m instead of 200m, but for a lot more money. Or am I missing something?





Will_f said:


> Well, it's thicker, of course, and the bezel is probably nicer. It's easier to put a aftermarket bracelet on, the bracelet it comes with is nicer, and it comes with a rubber one too. For a pro diver or someone who wants a high end tool watch, I'd say it's worth the extra cash. For me, I'd rather have the lower profile air diver, but frankly, for all the diving I do, every single one of my watches is good enough. Let's be honest: any watch more expensive than a G-shock is a vanity purchase, Air diver included.


x2
bezel is different -- the 200's bezel seems like most seikos in a similar price range like monsters, sammies, 007s... the one on the 300 is very smooth and similar to the mid-higher end seikos (think marinemaster and tuna).

bracelet and clasp are different. plus an extra rubber strap and changing tool (which i have yet to collect yet from the ADo|:-d).

i think the 300 is a lot thicker giving it more wrist presence. been wearing it for a week now and it really does sit above one's wrist.

dunno the tech that comes in making the 300, but on the caseback it says "He Gas". no He valve or escape crown either. so i am guessing it will prevent He gas from forming? apologies on this one since i do not know the specifics of this feature. the 200 does not have this though.

locally i think the 200m is roughly 1/4 the price of the 300m. is it worth it? for its sheer wrist presence alone and bragging rights (yeah, i do not dive! heck i barely go beyond 6ft! o|:-d), IMO it is worth the extra money. and this would also be the closest i would ever get to the marinemaster 300m! (at least for now! ;-)), .

to others it may not be the case. to each, their own i guess!:-!


----------



## Deyn Man

jlconferido said:


> Congratulations again on your OSD Dean!


thanks again bro! frane and doo pics posted already at the local forum! ;-)


----------



## Will_f

The He on the back means its rated for saturation diving, where you breathe helium. Helium is a very mobile molecule, and it gets past seals that stop water and air. If you dive really deep, you go down in a dive chamber where you spend considerable time breathing helium, and your watch can become pressurized with it. The He valve lets it out when you drop down to atmospheric pressure and prevents damage to the watch. 

The Orient Saturation diver is sealed well enough to prevent helium infiltrating into the watch, so no release valve required. In short, it's sealed very very well, which probably requires different crown sealing system, possibly double o ring seals on the crystal and back, very stiff (thick walled) case, etc.


----------



## Rojote

First off the Sumo is not even in the same leaque as the 300m Seiko and 300m Orient. There are both 2x the money. I like the Orient over Seiko in the 300m...JMO.

If your looking in the Sumo range you should compare it to the 200m M-Force Orient or even "better" the older out of production 200m Air Diver. Once again I choose the Revolver (Air diver) over all 3 of these watches.

And the Mako XL is much less than all the watches above. What are you doing.....?


----------



## Will_f

Rojote said:


> First off the Sumo is not even in the same leaque as the 300m Seiko and 300m Orient. There are both 2x the money. I like the Orient over Seiko in the 300m...JMO.
> 
> If your looking in the Sumo range you should compare it to the 200m M-Force Orient or even "better" the older out of production 200m Air Diver. Once again I choose the Revolver (Air diver) over all 3 of these watches.
> 
> And the Mako XL is much less than all the watches above. What are you doing.....?


Why do you prefer the Revolver? It's got a nicer bracelet than the new Air diver, but the movement isn't quite as nice and the crystal is mineral instead of sapphire, so I'd say the new one edges it out. Plus, I never really was attracted to the revolver bezel.


----------



## Krosya

Will_f said:


> Why do you prefer the Revolver? It's got a nicer bracelet than the new Air diver, but the movement isn't quite as nice and the crystal is mineral instead of sapphire, so I'd say the new one edges it out. Plus, I never really was attracted to the revolver bezel.


 I agree - I prefer M-Force any day over revolver too. I think bezel on M-Force is the BEST looking and best functioning. And for a 300m Orient I chose a different one as well - : some of my Diver Choices (sorry if we are getting off original topic here):


----------



## Rojote

Will_f said:


> Why do you prefer the Revolver? It's got a nicer bracelet than the new Air diver, but the movement isn't quite as nice and the crystal is mineral instead of sapphire, so I'd say the new one edges it out. Plus, I never really was attracted to the revolver bezel.


The ****ty bracelet is a big let down on the M-Force. The Revolver bracelet rocks and has the nice engraving on the back case like the 300m - M-Force nothing. The AR on the mineral is beautiful green/purple glow in certain lights. Sapphire on a dive watch is really a moot point. Personally like the looks of the bezel and whole watch much better. IMO


----------



## Will_f

Deyn Man said:


> x2
> 
> locally i think the 200m is roughly 1/4 the price of the 300m. is it worth it? for its sheer wrist presence alone and bragging rights (yeah, i do not dive! heck i barely go beyond 6ft! o|:-d), IMO it is worth the extra money. and this would also be the closest i would ever get to the marinemaster 300m! (at least for now! ;-)), .
> 
> to others it may not be the case. to each, their own i guess!:-!


Personally, I like the OS300 better than the MM300. Both watches are members of the elite range of divers that are actually used for diving. wear it with pride DM


----------



## Will_f

Rojote said:


> The ****ty bracelet is a big let down on the M-Force. The Revolver bracelet rocks and has the nice engraving on the back case like the 300m - M-Force nothing. The AR on the mineral is beautiful green/purple glow in certain lights. Sapphire on a dive watch is really a moot point. Personally like the looks of the bezel and whole watch much better. IMO


Valid points. Always like to hear other perspectives.


----------



## Rojote

Will_f said:


> Valid points. Always like to hear other perspectives.


In addition they no longer make a 200m Orient STAR. Solid end links are nice too...lol.


----------



## Deyn Man

Krosya said:


> I agree - I prefer M-Force any day over revolver too. I think bezel on M-Force is the BEST looking and best functioning. And for a 300m Orient I chose a different one as well - : some of my Diver Choices (sorry if we are getting off original topic here):


no worries! and sweet poseidon!!!:-! i was looking for one way back when i was just starting with this addiction! :-d good they were hard to come by (only in brazil i think). i PMed a guy who had a poseidon and he quoted me somewhere north of $600USD. also nice not to have mooolah sometimes. you can easily say "No Thanks":-d hehehehe!

also saw an M-Force when i got the 300m, and from memory, i think i like the Sumo better. but when i asked for the price, it was roughly 1/3 the price of the Sumo locally!!!|>


----------



## Drewdoog

The anvil looks fantastic on that watch. well done sir


----------



## jareddd

*DEYN MAN *could you tell me please what is the quality of minute and hour hand in your Orient? I went to the shop today, thay have got one Orient 300m in stock, and I was disappointed by poor hands quality - they are not finished very well, hands edges were rough. Maybe it is me, I am particular about quality, because apart from that watch was quality made. The model I have seen was CFD0C001B - do you think this is a cheaper/older version of Orient 300m you have got? As you said its movement does not have hand-wind function and hacks. Thanks


----------



## mellonb1

I own a CFD0C001B hacking/winding 300m. Quality is outstanding. The hour/min/sweep have no edges and are clean. Very surprising that the quality was not top notch. I own several quality dive watches and nothing compares to my 300m. The bezel movement is so amazing. The lume is fantastic. Crystal is thick and the finishing work is outstanding. My only complaint is the bracelet is just ok. Love the diver ratcheting clasp but adjusting the links is a pain. Very easy to damage the bracelet since it uses metal tubes and pins unlike many that just use pins or screws. I wear mine on a tungchoy oyster. IMO this is the most underated dive watch. Would buy another in a heartbeat.



jareddd said:


> *DEYN MAN *could you tell me please what is the quality of minute and hour hand in your Orient? I went to the shop today, thay have got one Orient 300m in stock, and I was disappointed by poor hands quality - they are not finished very well, hands edges were rough. Maybe it is me, I am particular about quality, because apart from that watch was quality made. The model I have seen was CFD0C001B - do you think this is a cheaper/older version of Orient 300m you have got? As you said its movement does not have hand-wind function and hacks. Thanks


----------



## AutomaticWatch

jareddd said:


> *DEYN MAN *could you tell me please what is the quality of minute and hour hand in your Orient? I went to the shop today, thay have got one Orient 300m in stock, and I was disappointed by poor hands quality - they are not finished very well, hands edges were rough. Maybe it is me, I am particular about quality, because apart from that watch was quality made. The model I have seen was CFD0C001B - do you think this is a cheaper/older version of Orient 300m you have got? As you said its movement does not have hand-wind function and hacks. Thanks


The 300m model was updated, with the biggest change being the movement (new one is hacking with handwinding, old one isn't).
Generally the old model is usually slightly cheaper (should you be looking for an orange dial one feel free to PM us ), because it's an old model, but the quality is the same. Speaking of quality, it should be top notch. No ragged edges. It could be a dud. Hard to say without pictures. 
I personally own the black one and it's perfect really. Which you should expect for that kinda money.

Good luck making your choice, I hope you'll end up completely happy, regardless of what you end up going with.


----------



## Deyn Man

mellonb1 said:


> I own a CFD0C001B hacking/winding 300m. Quality is outstanding. The hour/min/sweep have no edges and are clean. Very surprising that the quality was not top notch. I own several quality dive watches and nothing compares to my 300m. The bezel movement is so amazing. The lume is fantastic. Crystal is thick and the finishing work is outstanding. My only complaint is the bracelet is just ok. Love the diver ratcheting clasp but adjusting the links is a pain. Very easy to damage the bracelet since it uses metal tubes and pins unlike many that just use pins or screws. I wear mine on a tungchoy oyster. IMO this is the most underated dive watch. Would buy another in a heartbeat.


when i read about it on the Orient USA website, when it mentioned "formerly known as", i assumed the CFD0C001B was the "older" model with no hack/hand-wind. 
CFD0C001B | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA

likewise, from an old review by Yeoman (review between the Sumo and the Orient 300m), he used the "old" model that did not hack nor hand-wind which is the CFD0C001B...
Orient 300m CFD0C001B and Seiko 200m SBDC001 « Yeoman's Watch Review

could you kindly look at the back of your watch and check if it says "EL02-00"? or in your case, it should state either "CFD0C-00" or "FD0C-00"... it should be before "Made in Japan".

the writing at the back case on my 300m reads:
MADE IN JAPAN
ALL STAINLESS STEEL 316L
He-GAS DIVER'S 300m
ORIENT WATCH CO., LTD.
FF EL02-00-B RS


----------



## Deyn Man

jareddd said:


> *DEYN MAN *could you tell me please what is the quality of minute and hour hand in your Orient? I went to the shop today, thay have got one Orient 300m in stock, and I was disappointed by poor hands quality - they are not finished very well, hands edges were rough. Maybe it is me, I am particular about quality, because apart from that watch was quality made. The model I have seen was CFD0C001B - do you think this is a cheaper/older version of Orient 300m you have got? As you said its movement does not have hand-wind function and hacks. Thanks





AutomaticWatch.eu said:


> The 300m model was updated, with the biggest change being the movement (new one is hacking with handwinding, old one isn't).
> Generally the old model is usually slightly cheaper (should you be looking for an orange dial one feel free to PM us ), because it's an old model, but the quality is the same. Speaking of quality, it should be top notch. No ragged edges. It could be a dud. Hard to say without pictures.
> I personally own the black one and it's perfect really. Which you should expect for that kinda money.
> 
> Good luck making your choice, I hope you'll end up completely happy, regardless of what you end up going with.


i have a loupe (nothing fancy... just a loupe) but i guess it does its job! and no "rough" edges on the hands on my 300m! 
i would have to agree that the watch is TOP notch and worth every penny! only complaint would likely be the bracelet. it's nice and all but could be better! a little nit-picking too would be the laser-etched logo on the crown and on the clasp. could have been better if it were engraved. maybe a few bucks difference in costs probably but big difference IMO. aside from that, nothing to complain about.

could you check again if the watch that you handled could hack and hand wind? that should, IMO, seal the deal for me. for the money, i would have gotten the Sumo instead if it didn't hack/hand-wind...


----------



## mellonb1

Deyn Man said:


> when i read about it on the Orient USA website, when it mentioned "formerly known as", i assumed the CFD0C001B was the "older" model with no hack/hand-wind.
> CFD0C001B | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA
> 
> likewise, from an old review by Yeoman (review between the Sumo and the Orient 300m), he used the "old" model that did not hack nor hand-wind which is the CFD0C001B...
> Orient 300m CFD0C001B and Seiko 200m SBDC001 « Yeoman's Watch Review
> 
> could you kindly look at the back of your watch and check if it says "EL02-00"? or in your case, it should state either "CFD0C-00" or "FD0C-00"... it should be before "Made in Japan".
> 
> the writing at the back case on my 300m reads:
> MADE IN JAPAN
> ALL STAINLESS STEEL 316L
> He-GAS DIVER'S 300m
> ORIENT WATCH CO., LTD.
> FF EL02-00-B RS


Just checked and mine says FF EL02-00-B RS. I purchased direct from Orient USA in 9/11. Nice review of the 300m Deyn Man. Looks as though you've had it for a month or so. Care to add any updated reviews since your last post? The 300m is my go to watch. Can't say enough about how much I love this watch. If it said Seiko instead of Orient it would be 2 grand easily but thats brand equity and marketing. Seiko has earned their reputation. Just wish Orient was better received and respected by the watch community.


----------



## Deyn Man

mellonb1 said:


> I own a CFD0C001B hacking/winding 300m. Quality is outstanding. The hour/min/sweep have no edges and are clean. Very surprising that the quality was not top notch. I own several quality dive watches and nothing compares to my 300m. The bezel movement is so amazing. The lume is fantastic. Crystal is thick and the finishing work is outstanding. My only complaint is the bracelet is just ok. Love the diver ratcheting clasp but adjusting the links is a pain. Very easy to damage the bracelet since it uses metal tubes and pins unlike many that just use pins or screws. I wear mine on a tungchoy oyster. IMO this is the most underated dive watch. Would buy another in a heartbeat.





Deyn Man said:


> when i read about it on the Orient USA website, when it mentioned "formerly known as", i assumed the CFD0C001B was the "older" model with no hack/hand-wind.
> CFD0C001B | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA
> 
> likewise, from an old review by Yeoman (review between the Sumo and the Orient 300m), he used the "old" model that did not hack nor hand-wind which is the CFD0C001B...
> Orient 300m CFD0C001B and Seiko 200m SBDC001 « Yeoman's Watch Review
> 
> could you kindly look at the back of your watch and check if it says "EL02-00"? or in your case, it should state either "CFD0C-00" or "FD0C-00"... it should be before "Made in Japan".
> 
> the writing at the back case on my 300m reads:
> MADE IN JAPAN
> ALL STAINLESS STEEL 316L
> He-GAS DIVER'S 300m
> ORIENT WATCH CO., LTD.
> FF EL02-00-B RS





mellonb1 said:


> Just checked and mine says FF EL02-00-B RS. I purchased direct from Orient USA in 9/11. Nice review of the 300m Deyn Man. Looks as though you've had it for a month or so. Care to add any updated reviews since your last post? The 300m is my go to watch. Can't say enough about how much I love this watch. If it said Seiko instead of Orient it would be 2 grand easily but thats brand equity and marketing. Seiko has earned their reputation. Just wish Orient was better received and respected by the watch community.


well, there you go! ;-)

ok, will post in a few minutes... ;-)


----------



## Deyn Man

got the watch box a week ago before Christmas...

double box...

























the usual stuff inside... booklets, warranty...









extra rubber strap... nice! more flexible than the usual Z22s of Seiko. More like the Citizen Pro Master rubber straps! they have the Orient logo at the end and "Orient" on the other end... wished the buckle was signed though...









and a nice spring bar tool! (i have 5 i think and this one is also nice! ;-)









a few more pics...

















thanks for looking again! ;-)


----------



## Deyn Man

so after a month of ownership, here are a few more thoughts....

*Power Reserve* is more than 40hrs... i posted it on another thread here... basically, i set it down at around 21:35 Sunday evening... i left the following morning and came back a day after. At 16:35, the watch was still ticking (so now it is 40hrs). PR was already at the Zero mark. Didn't hold it and left it stop... i checked again and it finally stopped at 19:25 or roughly 45hrs and 50mins.:-! i have read that the movement can go to as much as 55hrs!:-!

*Accuracy* on mine could be better though but well within the specs. it runs consistently at around -6 seconds per day. i think i'd rather that mine was faster than slower though... will most likely have mine regulated. imagine losing more than 40 seconds in a week! yeah, very much anal of me! o| hehehe! :-d

*Bezel Action* is VERY, VERY nice! definitely better than 7S seikos and the Makos, almost quite similar to the bezel action of the Emperor Tuna (i do not own a Sumo or MM300 and "forgot" how the bezel movement was on them... the Tuna was my brother's ;-)). loving the *Bezel Insert* too! would anyone know what the material is? i doubt if it is ceramic. is it PVD? it is a bit of a finger print magnet... but i love it still!:-!

the Orient is very nice on rubber or leather straps! the *c**ase near the lugs *extends further away from the case (more towards the lug ends). this means that there will be minimal or no gaps if you put the rubber strap on |> -- unlike the Sumo, Stargate, etc where there is a huge gap between the case and the start of the strap


----------



## mellonb1

Glad to hear that you're enjoying the 300m. I rotate 5 different bands on my 300m and they all look fantastic. The hooded lugs is a nice feature that I don't see on other divers. None of my other watches bezels are as smooth as this one. Wish they were.....


----------



## Casanova Jr.

to all owners of this beautiful watch does the bezel have a little play? mine has like 1mm and this bothers me... I know I'm very picky...


----------



## mellonb1

Casanova Jr. said:


> to all owners of this beautiful watch does the bezel have a little play? mine has like 1mm and this bothers me... I know I'm very picky...


Just checked mine to make sure and the answer is no. There is no play at all. The bezel turns like butter with clean clicks. It would probably bother me too....


----------



## Deyn Man

mellonb1 said:


> Glad to hear that you're enjoying the 300m. I rotate 5 different bands on my 300m and they all look fantastic. The hooded lugs is a nice feature that I don't see on other divers. None of my other watches bezels are as smooth as this one. Wish they were.....


care to share your combos?
i wear mine on either watchadoo or different colored natos (on matte buckles to match the front of the case)... ;-)


----------



## Deyn Man

Casanova Jr. said:


> to all owners of this beautiful watch does the bezel have a little play? mine has like 1mm and this bothers me... I know I'm very picky...





mellonb1 said:


> Just checked mine to make sure and the answer is no. There is no play at all. The bezel turns like butter with clean clicks. It would probably bother me too....


no problem on mine too! no play at all as well!


----------



## mellonb1

Deyn Man said:


> care to share your combos?
> i wear mine on either watchadoo or different colored natos (on matte buckles to match the front of the case)... ;-)


My strap rotation includes: Isofrane (Blk), Tungchoy Super Oyster II, Nato's (Blk & Army Green) and my favorite would have to be my Wjean Shark Mesh. Very comfortable on the wrist and looks good too!


----------



## AutomaticWatch

Casanova Jr. said:


> to all owners of this beautiful watch does the bezel have a little play? mine has like 1mm and this bothers me... I know I'm very picky...


It's a very rugged bezel, that's for sure. You can move it left and right a little bit between 'clicks' (the 1mm I think you refer to), but definitely not up and down. It feels solid and wouldn't move around without help.

I've just checked my own and from memory I can say all the ones we've sold are the same.


----------



## bedlam

No movement in the bezel in mine.

I always wear it on a CB317 dive strap or NATO.


----------



## Deyn Man

thanks for sharing your combos!!! ;-)

does anyone know what the bezel insert is made of? stainless steel? pvd coated? as mentioned, it does pick up finger prints easily but it's damn gorgeous!!!! ;-)


----------



## Casanova Jr.

looks like mine is defective (the bezel has a small play)what is the best way to reach them?


----------



## mellonb1

Casanova Jr. said:


> looks like mine is defective (the bezel has a small play)what is the best way to reach them?


Did you purchase your watch from the Orient USA website? Is it under warranty? If so, I would contact Orient USA [email protected] and let him know what the problem is and take it from there. I have not had any issues with mine but from what I've read it sounds as though Mark from Orient USA is a good guy and takes care of his customers. Good luck and let us know the outcome.


----------



## Casanova Jr.

I just contacted them... will let you know tks for the quick reply


----------



## Casanova Jr.

bad news They just told me that the os 300m can be serviced only in japan and can take up to 2 months.... this is ridicolous first of all It is just a small play in the bezel and secondly i could not find in their website any info regarding the os 300 and his service only in japan.. Any suggestions?


----------



## AutomaticWatch

Casanova Jr. said:


> bad news They just told me that the os 300m can be serviced only in japan and can take up to 2 months.... this is ridicolous first of all It is just a small play in the bezel and secondly i could not find in their website any info regarding the os 300 and his service only in japan.. Any suggestions?


You could always see if there's a good watchmaker near you. It might be an easy fix. You could even try the watchmaking forum: Watchmaking .

But that might comprimise your warranty. I would contact the seller about this beforehand.

Good luck in getting this resolved!


----------



## bedlam

Casanova Jr. said:


> bad news They just told me that the os 300m can be serviced only in japan and can take up to 2 months.... this is ridicolous first of all It is just a small play in the bezel and secondly i could not find in their website any info regarding the os 300 and his service only in japan.. Any suggestions?


Its not ridiculous, its very common in higher quality products. Certainly, in higher quality watches its almost standard.


----------



## Casanova Jr.

bedlam said:


> Its not ridiculous, its very common in higher quality products. Certainly, in higher quality watches its almost standard.


sorry but not for me if I buy a watch in Usa I would expect to be repaired in Usa (or at least write it clearly under terms and conditions)and not in a different country. They said also that it is too late for an exchange (they clearly said it is written in their website) and I will accept this but at the same time I could not find in any part of their website that the Os 300 will be repaired in Japan, so I would not accept that my watch will take 2 months (at least) for a repair.Am I wrong?


----------



## bedlam

Casanova Jr. said:


> sorry but not for me if I buy a watch in Usa I would expect to be repaired in Usa (or at least write it clearly under terms and conditions)and not in a different country. They said also that it is too late for an exchange (they clearly said it is written in their website) and I will accept this but at the same time I could not find in any part of their website that the Os 300 will be repaired in Japan, so I would not accept that my watch will take 2 months (at least) for a repair.Am I wrong?


IMHO, in this case you are wrong. The US is a long way from the centre of the watch world. In fact some of the best Japanese watches are not even sold there. The fact that they are distributing some Orients in the US is already a benefit to you - there is no in-country distribution in Australia for instance. Them selling you a watch locally doesn't change the fact they are based in Japan and do their repairs there.

Like I said previously, many high-end or professional watches need to be sent through to a foreign service centre for repair.


----------



## Will_f

Well, given the reported quality of service from the US Orient AD, I would personally prefer to send my watch to Japan. 

On a related note, I sent my King Seiko off to be serviced, and it's been about two months (and counting) since being shipped. I sent my Rolex to the US service center and got it back in about 6 weeks. I fear that when I send my Damaso in, it will also be at least 2 months. Kind of par for the course, really.


----------



## mellonb1

Will_f said:


> Well, given the reported quality of service from the US Orient AD, I would personally prefer to send my watch to Japan.
> 
> On a related note, I sent my King Seiko off to be serviced, and it's been about two months (and counting) since being shipped. I sent my Rolex to the US service center and got it back in about 6 weeks. I fear that when I send my Damaso in, it will also be at least 2 months. Kind of par for the course, really.


In my experiences dealing with watch service/repair companies that most take anywhere from 4-8 weeks if not longer. My Tag Heuer took 6 weeks to be serviced and I've recently had three watches serviced and modded by both Jack @ IWW & Jake B @ Dagaz. It's been 2 + months and I'm still waiting. It's the nature of the beast. Patience is key when dealing with watch service and repair.


----------



## bedlam

Recently had my EcoZilla serviced by Citizen and that took 3 months.


----------



## mellonb1

Having more than one watch in the rotation makes it easier. When I sent my Tag off to be serviced it was the only watch that I owned. It seemed like time stood still. Painful......



bedlam said:


> Recently had my EcoZilla serviced by Citizen and that took 3 months.


----------



## bedlam

mellonb1 said:


> Having more than one watch in the rotation makes it easier.


One watch?? LOL...not had that problem for a long time ;-)


----------



## charger02

Slight necro-post. Any of the Pro owners out there have smaller wrists? I am really considering purchasing one but my wrists are in the 6.75 inch category.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch

Hello Orient Forum Fans & Members,

I posted on the Dive Forum "M-Force v. Pro" and I see that some of you guys have been nice enough to post replies on the Dive Forum thread. Question: where to buy Orient 0300 Pro ?

Thanks,
Rhino


----------



## bender

charger02 said:


> Slight necro-post. Any of the Pro owners out there have smaller wrists? I am really considering purchasing one but my wrists are in the 6.75 inch category.


My wrist size is more or less the same and I have no problems wearing the watch. However, it's the heaviest watch I have.


white00009 by circuitedge, on Flickr


----------



## mariod

my wrist is 17cm (= 6,75"?) and yes it's large and heavy but I like it:


----------



## Gawain

mariod said:


> my wrist is 17cm (= 6,75"?) and yes it's large and heavy but I like it:


I'll have me one of those beauties.. in orange I think, so my orange monster has a friend. ---Gawain


----------



## tmt

Wow, nice white dial on that one.
Haven´t been inside the watch world for some time so I missed that one.
I love my black one, but if I had the cash to buy another I´d try and find the yellowfaced one...
/J


----------



## rsimpsss

I have the white dial and have been on the fence with the red dial. Will anyone convince me if I should or shouldn't get the red dial?


----------



## rsimpsss

rsimpsss said:


> I have the white dial and have been on the fence with the red dial. Will anyone convince me if I should or shouldn't get the red dial?


I didn't need convincing after all.


----------



## chriscentro

Owners, more pictures for us to enjoy please...


----------



## PJ

My OS 300M. Love the watch!


----------



## Narruc

I'm really digging this watch and I'm trying to decide between the newer version and the previous version. I like the less flashy bracelet on the newer ones, but the older handset. Is there any thing different about the newer bracelet other than the lack of polished bits?
Thanks,


----------



## kostasGR

Hi, anybody knows a service point for this watch in the EU???


----------



## AutomaticWatch

kostasGR said:


> Hi, anybody knows a service point for this watch in the EU???


Any AD should be able to help you. Some specific parts may need to be ordered from Japan however, but a basic service should be no problem.


----------



## eu9ene

charger02 said:


> Slight necro-post. Any of the Pro owners out there have smaller wrists? I am really considering purchasing one but my wrists are in the 6.75 inch category.


Hi, I have read countless O300 vs MM300 posts and reviews so I just wanted to let you know that I have 6.5 inch wrists and I bought the Orient 300m yesterday. I was on the fence on the Orient 300m and Seiko MM till I personally saw and tried these watches. One look at them and I could tell that the Orient 300m blows the Seiko MM miles and miles away on looks alone. I tried both on taking turns and yet again, I could really feel the far superior quality of the O300 compared to the inferior feeling of the MM300. The looks and feel of the MM300 is nowhere near to the O300 and it somehow feels out of proportion (thickness vs case size)

It is the most comfortable and best sized watch for me. Its true that its big, but once you put it on you will realise that the size is spread out well and the weight is very well balanced if you size the bracelet right, I do not feel it heavy at all. Its obvious that a lot of thought went into the design of the case.

The accuracy so far is amazingly spot on and I doubt the MM300 can be as accurate.

You will really have to see and feel the O300 in person to appreciate it. Pictures do not do it justice at all.

I still do own several JDM & Non JDM Seiko's & Orients Dress & Divers and I am considering to let all of them go soon because I feel like I have finally found my grail and they will just stay in the drawers. I have never felt this happy and right about a watch before.

The above is my opinion and my preference based on my wrists which did the choosing.


----------



## Will3020

Good review - I'm def a fan of the Orient 300 or for most Orient Divers. The 300 looks great with watchadoo bracelet too.


----------



## LibriumW

I've had the 300m for a week now and I have to agree with all the positive reviews here, it's a very nice high quality watch. Like someone here said, turning the bezel feels like turning some hydraulic equipment on a submarine. Poor comparison shots to some usual suspects:


----------



## chriscentro

eu9ene said:


> Hi, I have read countless O300 vs MM300 posts and reviews so I just wanted to let you know that I have 6.5 inch wrists and I bought the Orient 300m yesterday. I was on the fence on the Orient 300m and Seiko MM till I personally saw and tried these watches. One look at them and I could tell that the Orient 300m blows the Seiko MM miles and miles away on looks alone. I tried both on taking turns and yet again, I could really feel the far superior quality of the O300 compared to the inferior feeling of the MM300. The looks and feel of the MM300 is nowhere near to the O300 and it somehow feels out of proportion (thickness vs case size)
> 
> It is the most comfortable and best sized watch for me. Its true that its big, but once you put it on you will realise that the size is spread out well and the weight is very well balanced if you size the bracelet right, I do not feel it heavy at all. Its obvious that a lot of thought went into the design of the case.
> 
> The accuracy so far is amazingly spot on and I doubt the MM300 can be as accurate.
> 
> You will really have to see and feel the O300 in person to appreciate it. Pictures do not do it justice at all.
> 
> I still do own several JDM & Non JDM Seiko's & Orients Dress & Divers and I am considering to let all of them go soon because I feel like I have finally found my grail and they will just stay in the drawers. I have never felt this happy and right about a watch before.
> 
> The above is my opinion and my preference based on my wrists which did the choosing.


Hi, do you mind posting some wrist shots, my wrist is also 6.5 inch, thanks!


----------



## eu9ene

Hi, sorry about the quality, don't have an actual camera with me now.


----------



## chriscentro

Thanks eu9ene, the watch looks good on your wrist.


----------



## eu9ene

For my feel, its not big nor heavy on the wrist. It feels comfortable. This is due to the design of the case. Although the MM300 is smaller in diameter, its thickness is out of proportion which makes it feel bulky and uncomfortable for me.


----------



## eu9ene

Will3020 said:


> Good review - I'm def a fan of the Orient 300 or for most Orient Divers. The 300 looks great with watchadoo bracelet too.


Hi, how about the Revolver bracelet? What do you think?


----------



## Will3020

eu9ene said:


> Hi, how about the Revolver bracelet? What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1241014
> View attachment 1241016


Oh wow just a beautiful combo !


----------



## rsimpsss

Red red wine...


----------



## deskdiver

Thank you eu9gene so much for posting... this watch has been calling my name for a few days, but I thought it would be too big for my 6.5" wrist.
The watch looks great on you, and appears to be a great fit! I can see now that resistance is futile...



eu9ene said:


> Hi, sorry about the quality, don't have an actual camera with me now.
> 
> View attachment 1239951
> View attachment 1239952
> View attachment 1239953


----------



## liviulasc

Hi all,
I've had my 300m for almost a week now and of course I agree with you about the build quality!!! 
I am sure that there are not so many of them in E-Europe and for sure not more than a couple in Romania...☺
I have a little question, on the back, the code that is stamped is "FF EL 02 - D0 - B - RS" or "FF EL 02 - 00 - B - RS"?
Do you positively identify that is "- 00 -" and not "- D0 -"?
Thanks!


----------



## Deyn Man

just checked mine bro and yes, i can confirm that it is a "D-O" instead of "O-O" or "0-0"....


----------



## liviulasc

Thanks Dean for your answer. Have a nice day and enjoy your watches!


----------



## Deyn Man

liviulasc said:


> Thanks Dean for your answer. Have a nice day and enjoy your watches!


thanks man! 
enjoy your sat diver!!!!!!!


----------

